# FR: chacun de + verbe au singulier



## macdevster

Can "chacun" and "chacune" be used in a plural form?  e.g.:

Les filles?  Chacune fera mieux que les garçons.

OR

Les filles?  Chacunes feront mieux que les garçons.

My bet is on the first, but I wanted to double-check.

Merci d'avance!

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## tilt

_Chacun(e)_ is always singular.
The only way to make this sentence plural it to turn _chacune_ into _toutes_.


----------



## arundhati

"Chacune" est un pronon indéfini, et n'a pas de sens au pluriel puisqu'il désigne "chaque" personne individuellement.
"Chacune fera mieux..." donc, in my opinion.


----------



## dlemal

I agree with tilt.
Les filles ? Toutes feront mieux que les garçons
or
Les filles? Elle feront toutes mieux que les garçons. 
toutes = all of them (not everything)


----------



## jcrow046

Bonjour,

J'ai de la difficulté à trouver la règle qui régit l'accord du mot chacun.

Par example, dans la phrase... Chacun_s_(?) des enfants a(_ont?)_ reçu un morceau du gâteau.
...il me semble qu'on accorde chacun au pluriel, et est-ce qu'on accorde ainsi le radical?
Mais... dans la phrase.  Charles a trois enfants.  Chacun voudrait un morceau du gâteau.
...il me semble qu'on n'accorde pas.

J'ai sûrement tord en quelque part.  Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui pourrait m'aider à voir la règle?

Merci


----------



## Mauricet

Le CNRTL dit : 'chacun' exclut le pluriel. Donc *_chacuns_ n'existe pas, et on dira _Chacun des enfants (_ou _chacune des filles) a reçu un morceau_.


----------



## jcrow046

ah bon, j'aime bien quand c'est simple! c'a du bon sens aussi... Merci!


----------



## Music22

Hello,

I want to say "each of my lessons last 30 minutes" .... I don't even know if in english it should be that or "each of my lessons lasts 30 minutes"... but in french should it be "chacun de mes leçons durent 30 minutes" or should the "durent" be changed to "dure" to refer to the "chacun" instead of "mes leçons"

Thanks!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

En français, _chacune _sera le *sujet singulier* ; _de mes leçons_ est le complément à ce sujet, sans influence sur le verbe.
Pour l'anglais, je ne sais (mais je dirais singulier aussi).


----------



## Music22

So would you say that the sentence should be  "chacun de mes leçons *dure* 30 minutes"


----------



## atcheque

Music22 said:


> So would you say that the sentence should be  "chacun*e* de mes leçons *dure* 30 minutes"


----------



## Music22

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## Xavier-Louis

La phrase qui me concerne est la suivante: 

Each of the parents turned towards their children and asked them in a soft voice... 

Chacun des parents *se sont tournés* _les visages_ vers leurs enfants et ont demandé d’une voix douce...

Chacun des parents *s'est tourné* _le visage_ vers leurs enfants et ont demandé d’une voix douce...

J'en ne suis pas sûr parce que: chacun = each one, singulier; mais des parents = pluriel


----------



## CarlosRapido

Chacun des parents *s'est tourné* _(le visage)_ vers leurs enfants et ont demandé d’une voix douce...

Ceci est plus une question de grammaire...le sujet de la phrase est _chacun_, donc singulier partout


----------



## Xavier-Louis

Je peux ainsi écrire:

Chacun des parents s'est tourné le visage vers leur enfants et a demandé d'une voix douce... ?


----------



## CarlosRapido

..._vers ses enfants_... or _vers son enfant_ if each parent is with one child,  but I would also avoid '_le visage_'; would you say 'Each parent turned his face towards... ' in English?


----------



## Xavier-Louis

Point taken. Thanks!


----------



## Nicomon

To get away with the singular/plural issue - assuming we're talking about a couple (mother and father) -  you could avoid « _chacun des_ » and say something like :  
- _Les parents se sont tous deux tournés vers leurs enfants et ont demandé...  

_If it's several parents (e.g. a group of parents) then like Carlos said : 
- _Chacun des parents s'est tourné vers son/ses enfants et a demandé...
_OR
- _Les parents se sont tous tournés vers leurs enfants et ont demandé... _ (this time deleting « deux »).


----------

